# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  Round to nearest 5000?

## Kim

Hi,

I have a column of values that I want to round up or down to the nearest 5000.
Is there a function for this?

Examples:
Orig	Rounded
167,200 	 165,000
165,764 	 165,000
159,812 	 165,000
192,116 	 190,000
189,253 	 190,000


--
-Kim

----------

use the MROUND function:
=MROUND(A1,5000)

If the MROUND function isn't available, then you'll need to install the
Analysis ToolPak using the Add-Ins command on the Tools menu.


"Kim" <Kim@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:372C43EC-C655-48F4-BC78-D0C91B1B49D5@microsoft.com...
> Hi,
>
> I have a column of values that I want to round up or down to the nearest
5000.
> Is there a function for this?
>
> Examples:
> Orig Rounded
>  167,200 165,000
>  165,764 165,000
>  159,812 165,000
>  192,116 190,000
>  189,253 190,000
>
>
> --
> -Kim

----------


## Biff

Another way:

=ROUND(A1/5000,0)*5000

> 159,812 165,000

That will round to 160,000

Biff

"Kim" <Kim@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:372C43EC-C655-48F4-BC78-D0C91B1B49D5@microsoft.com...
> Hi,
>
> I have a column of values that I want to round up or down to the nearest
> 5000.
> Is there a function for this?
>
> Examples:
> Orig Rounded
> 167,200 165,000
> 165,764 165,000
> 159,812 165,000
> 192,116 190,000
> 189,253 190,000
>
>
> --
> -Kim

----------

